# Eric Satie post 1905 compositions in English with commentaries



## Alleycat (Jan 15, 2014)

In the past I have seen Eric Satie's musical compositions with written commentaries about how piece should be played. They were very humorous. Does anyone know where I can see the written music containing such commentaries? In ENGLISH


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Dover score for Gymnopedies, Gnossiennes, and Other Works for Piano puts the English translations at the bottom of the page. It's a little bit of a bother; I had to pencil them in next to the words. They also do it for Parade, though the comments are just about the titles of the different sections. 

Dover's Sports et Divertissements has the running commentary translated on the opposite page of the music, under the drawings.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> The Dover score for Gymnopedies, Gnossiennes, and Other Works for Piano puts the English translations at the bottom of the page. It's a little bit of a bother; I had to pencil them in next to the words. They also do it for Parade, though the comments are just about the titles of the different sections.
> 
> Dover's Sports et Divertissements has the running commentary translated on the opposite page of the music, under the drawings.


My copy of the Satie piano works (vol. 1) is in Japanese, and the commentary is translated at the back, which is more convenient than splattering it all over the page.

But yes, go for a Dover reprint if you're looking for English translations. Their stuff is cheap because it's all reprints of public domain works. I have some of their Mahler scores with translations of Mahler's idiosyncratic German directions.


----------

